# Unknowen Tool What is it?



## furpo (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking for input on what I found in my Dads stuff?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 24, 2015)

Now that's cool. Obviously for pulling something off the end of a shaft after removing a hex nut. Looks like about 1/2" wrench on the handle. It can't be something where the nut gets really stuck because the wrench won't be very strong. The object that comes off isn't very large, but the shaft itself is fairly large, from the size of the finger that pushes out.

Watching this one for sure.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 24, 2015)

Machinist's precision bottle opener?

I'd guess a light-duty gear/bearing/bushing puller.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 24, 2015)

My guess would be battery terminle plires.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 24, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> My guess would be battery terminal pliers.



I think you've got it.


----------



## Thoro (Jan 24, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> My guess would be battery terminle plires.




That's what I was going to say before reading down further.


----------



## furpo (Jan 24, 2015)

I think we have a winner with the "battery terminal pliers"
It is a 9/16" wrench on the handle!
Thanks


----------



## C&I Harry (Jan 26, 2015)

My guess is that it could be a corking tool to push corks into bottles or stoneware flasks? Looks very "moonshine" to me. Could be Americana!


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 26, 2015)

So that's where I left it... :rofl: 

Well, OK, maybe not that one, but back in the day (late 70s) when I got a summer job wrenching on school buses getting them ready for state inspection, I had used a tool very similar to that. One of my many jobs as a shop flunky was cleaning and greasing all the battery terminals of the fleet as well as maintenance/repair on the battery compartments. Week long job that was. Best paying job I ever had, believe it or not. It was a great summer, thanks for bring up fond memories. 

Mark


----------



## furpo (Jan 26, 2015)

MarkStephen said:


> So that's where I left it... :rofl:
> 
> Well, OK, maybe not that one, but back in the day (late 70s) when I got a summer job wrenching on school buses getting them ready for state inspection, I had used a tool very similar to that. One of my many jobs as a shop flunky was cleaning and greasing all the battery terminals of the fleet as well as maintenance/repair on the battery compartments. Week long job that was. Best paying job I ever had, believe it or not. It was a great summer, thanks for bring up fond memories.
> 
> Mark



Gee spent part of the summer of 68 cleaning school buses!
One of the girls I worked with also left fond memories also!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 26, 2015)

furpo said:


> I think we have a winner with the "battery terminal pliers"
> It is a 9/16" wrench on the handle!
> Thanks



 Battery cable nuts are generally 1/2". Mike


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 26, 2015)

FOMOGO said:


> Battery cable nuts are generally 1/2". Mike





 Not on heavy equipment back in the 50's and 60's when that tool was made.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jan 27, 2015)

Question furpo, in the photo with the tape measure, are the "jaws" even with each other or is one slightly longer than the other?  And if one is longer, does it appear manufactured that way or bent that way over time and use?
Scotty


----------



## furpo (Jan 27, 2015)

ChipsAhoy said:


> Question furpo, in the photo with the tape measure, are the "jaws" even with each other or is one slightly longer than the other?  And if one is longer, does it appear manufactured that way or bent that way over time and use?
> Scotty



They are both the same. Just appears that way in pic.
Thanks


----------

